# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تکمیل ظرفیت چطوریه؟

## happy boy

*سلام.وقت همگی بخیر.یه سوال داشتم اینکه تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان چطوریه؟کی اعلام میشه وآیااینکه همین انتخاب رشته ایه که تابستون کردیم وبراساس جای خالی اوناس؟یااینکه مثلا دانشگاهامیگن جاخالی داریم ودوباره کد واردمیکنیم؟

2_توتایپیکای دیگه هم فرهنگیانوگفتم دوستان تاحدی راهنماییم کردن امادقیق جواب نگرفتم.اگه بخام دقیقتربگم من تجربی بودم امسال انسانی دادم شدم1400منطقه3 و5600کشوری وترازتقریبا9000(8950اینا). دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو اولویت27اینازدم قبلش کلاحقوق وفقه وحقوق ومدیریت تهران وحقوق قم وتبریززدم بعدش فرهنگیان.دعوت به مصاحبه فرهنگیان نشدم).اولیش روهم مشاوره وآموزش ادبیات زدم بعد ابتدایی.براهمین میخام براتکمیل ظرفیت عوض کنم بجای دبیری،ابتدایی رواول بزنم که شانسم بیشترشه.(اینطورشنیدم ازدوستان)
امسال میخام تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیانوبه هرقیمتی بیارم نیازبه حقوقش دارم به دلایلی.خب الان بایدچکارکنم جزانتظار؟واینکه بنظرتون اول ابتدایی بزنم که شانسم بیشتره؟کسایی که میدونن بنظرتون تبریزتکمیل ظرفیت میذاره فرهنگیانشو؟واینکه شانس من بالاس آیا؟
(میدونم شایدچندبارپرسیده باشم ودوستان کمک کردن اماآروم نمیگیرم.توشرایط بسیارناجور روحی وخانوادگی ام.فشاروحشتناکی رومه.مرسی ازهمتون)*

----------


## happy boy

*Up*

----------


## happy boy

*Up*

----------


## meysam98

حالا شما وایسا ببینیم اصا تکمیل ظرفیت میده یا نه
اولویتت دبیری باشه...
ولی بعدش ابتدایی رو بزن و بینشون فاصله ننداز.

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam98


حالا شما وایسا ببینیم اصا تکمیل ظرفیت میده یا نه
اولویتت دبیری باشه...
ولی بعدش ابتدایی رو بزن و بینشون فاصله ننداز.


به چه نحوه اصلن؟کدوم یک ازاحتمالای زیره؟
۱_۱۰نفرمیخان۲۰نفردعوت میکنن؛بعدمیان بهترین نمره هاروبه ترتیب۱۰تابرمیدارن میبینن اولی چی میخاسته قبولش میکنن مث سراسری وتموم.
۲_یااینکه برایه رشته مثلادبیری تاریخ میان بررسی میکنن ۲برابردعوت میکنن؛بعدبهتریه روانتخاب می کنن.وتموم دراینصورت اول بایدهمه ابتدایی بزنن چون خوبااول دبیری میزنن ورقابت سخت تره.کدومش؟؟مرسی اگه میدونیدبگید.*

----------


## happy boy

*نبود؟کسی نیست آیا؟؟*

----------

